# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Помогите найти Кронштейн Knurr или подобрать аналог.

## Hiden

Может кто знает где найти этот кронштейн:
Knurr Кронштейн для установки телескопических направляющих и полок в шкафы
Order no. 05.043.595.9

Данный кронштейн выносит рельсы, к которым крепиться сервер, немного вперед, иначе сервер упирается в корпус шкафа.

Может быть можно подобрать какой-нибудь аналог?

----------

